# La Joconde - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour,

Est-ce que la J*o*conde de "De Vinci" se prononce avec un /ɔ/ ou un /o/ ?
Merci d'avance !

(Veuillez corriger mes fautes s'il y en a !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je le prononce avec un _o_ ouvert : [ʒɔkɔ̃d].


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Maître Capello !


----------



## Hemza

Bonjour,

Je l'ai toujours entendu avec un [o] fermé. Peut être une particularité francilienne/française?


----------



## Ani Mia

Pour moi aussi, c'est un [o] fermé (et pourtant je suis du sud de la France et on a tendance à ouvrir nos o  )


----------



## Hemza

Avec un [o] ouvert (même très ouvert  ), ça me ferait plus penser à un accent canadien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous prononcez vraiment « J*ô*conde » ?  (C'est le féminin de _Jo con_ ? )



Hemza said:


> Avec un [o] ouvert


Parlez-vous vraiment d'un _o_ ouvert, noté [ɔ] en phonétique, comme dans le mot _col_ ? ou d'un _o_ fermé, noté [o], comme dans _ôter_ ? En tout cas, pour éviter toute confusion, merci de n'employer de crochets que si vous indiquez la prononciation avec les symboles de l'alphabet phonétique international.


----------



## Roméo31

Pour écouter comment est prononcé _La Joconde_ en français, sur le site Forvo, cliquer ici.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Vous prononcez vraiment « J*ô*conde » ?


C'est tout à fait typique des accents du Midi, où la loi de position est beaucoup plus déterminante qu'en français standard. C'est à dire que dans ces variétés on trouve presque systématiquement les voyelles fermées [e, o, ø] en syllabe ouverte, et les voyelles ouvertes [ɛ, ɔ, œ] en syllabe fermée. Ce qui fait dire que « les gens du Sud ouvrent les _o_ » (par ex. quand ils prononcent _ch*o*se_, _h*au*te_ avec [ɔ]), mais en réalité ils les ferment aussi (quand ils prononcent par ex. _d*o*nner_, _pr*o*blème_ avec [o]).


----------



## jekoh

Les prononciations de _Joconde, donner, problème_ avec [o] ne se limitent pas aux accents du Midi, loin de là.

Si je comprends bien ce que je lis, il existe donc des gens qui prononcent _donne _et _donner _avec le même o, en l'occurrence [ɔ] ?


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Si je comprends bien ce que je lis, il existe donc des gens qui prononcent _donne _et _donner _avec le même o, en l'occurrence [ɔ] ?


Oui, absolument. C'est d'ailleurs mon cas. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, nous nous éloignons de _Joconde_. Pour discuter du cas général, je vous invite à le faire dans le fil suivant :

prononciation de la lettre O : fermé [o] / ouvert [ɔ]


----------



## Hemza

> Parlez-vous vraiment d'un _o_ ouvert, noté [ɔ] en phonétique, comme dans le mot _col_ ? ou d'un _o_ fermé, noté [o], comme dans _ôter_ ? En tout cas, pour éviter toute confusion, merci de n'employer de crochets que si vous indiquez la prononciation avec les symboles de l'alphabet phonétique international.



Je vous prie de m'excuser pour l'emploi du mauvais signe phonétique, je ne savais pas comment écrire le signe correspondant au "o ouvert" (remarquez, j'aurais pu copier coller mais je n'y avais pas pensé)



Maître Capello said:


> Oui, absolument. C'est d'ailleurs mon cas.



Ce n'est pas non plus le cas à Paris où nous prononçons "donner" (o fermé) mais "donne" (o ouvert)



Maître Capello said:


> Vous prononcez vraiment « J*ô*conde » ?  (C'est le féminin de _Jo con_ ? )



Oui, du moins à Paris, nous prononçons "J*ô*conde". (je ne m'exprimerai pas pour le reste de la France mais il me semble que c'est similaire à Paris dans la majeure partie du pays)


----------



## Reynald

Hemza said:


> Ce n'est pas non plus le cas à Paris où nous prononçons "donner" (o fermé) mais "donne" (o ouvert)


Pas d'accord. J'ai toujours entendu (et prononcé) [ɔ] dans les deux cas.



> Oui, du moins à Paris, nous prononçons "J*ô*conde". (je ne m'exprimerai pas pour le reste de la France mais il me semble que c'est similaire à Paris dans la majeure partie du pays)


Pas d'accord non plus. Toujours entendu  [ɔ]. Et ce soir encore (journal télévisé de France 2 : reportage sur un travail scientifique sur la Joconde, justement) : tout le monde - présentateur, voix off, personnes interrogées dans le reportage - prononçait [ʒɔkɔ̃d]. Accents parisiens "standards". J'y ai particulièrement prêté attention parce que je venais de lire cette discussion.


----------



## Hemza

Reynald said:


> Pas d'accord. J'ai toujours entendu (et prononcé) [ɔ].



Moi c'est l'inverse, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir entendu une fois "donner" prononcé avec un [ɔ]. D'où êtes vous d'ïle de France si ce n'est pas trop indiscret? Peut être que ça varie d'un endroit à l'autre... Mais je maintiens ce que je dis en ce qui concerne mon expérience, l'infinitif avec un "o fermé" et le verbe conjugué au présent de l'indicatif et impératif avec un "o ouvert".



> Pas d'accord non plus. Toujours entendu  [ɔ]. Et ce soir encore (journal télévisé de France 2 : reportage sur un travail scientifique sur la Joconde, justement. Tout le monde - présentateur, voix off, personnes interrogées dans le reportage - prononçait [ʒɔkɔ̃d]. Accents parisiens "standards".



Idem, je réitère, je n'ai jamais entendu [ʒɔkɔ̃d] (mais vous m'apprenez que ça existe à Paris). Quand j'écoute les pistes audio du lien de Roméo31, j'entends un "o fermé".


----------



## Reynald

Le lien vers le reportage :

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/culture/...-un-nouveau-secret-de-la-joconde_1098495.html


----------



## Hemza

La jeune femme a 0:34 prononce "joconde" avec un "o fermé". Idem a 1:43, l'homme prononce avec un "o fermé" selon moi.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Vous prononcez vraiment « J*ô*conde » ?



Eh oui, pour moi aussi, c'est un *[o] fermé*, sans la moindre hésitation. 

Je n'ai encore jamais entendu _la Joconde_ prononcée avec un [ɔ] ouvert !


----------



## Maître Capello

Hemza said:


> La jeune femme a 0:34 prononce "joconde" avec un "o fermé". Idem a 1:43, l'homme prononce avec un "o fermé" selon moi.


Nous n'entendons pas exactement la même chose ou alors nous avons pas la même définition du _o_ ouvert et du _o_ fermé… La femme dit pour moi clairement [ɔ] à 0:33. Pour ce qui est de la voix off à 0:22, ainsi que de l'homme à 1:45, la prononciation est à mon avis intermédiaire entre [ɔ] et [o].


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, j'ai l'impression que la plupart des gens utilisent un _o_ à mi-chemin entre le fermé et l'ouvert, dans Joconde...


----------



## jekoh

tilt said:


> Pour ma part, j'ai l'impression que la plupart des gens utilisent un _o_ à mi-chemin entre le fermé et l'ouvert, dans Joconde...


Oui, l'opposition entre deux o, l'un ouvert l'autre fermé, parait insuffisante. Bien que, comme la plupart des gens, je ne prononce pas _donner_ et _donne_ avec le même o, celui de _donner_ étant moins ouvert, j'entends bien que les gens ayant un accent du sud-ouest disent dans _donner_ un o encore différent du mien (comprendre : encore plus fermé). Il est donc manifeste qu'il y a au moins trois réalisations différentes (et potentiellement une infinité de réalisations intermédiaires).


----------



## CapnPrep

jekoh said:


> Oui, l'opposition entre deux o, l'un ouvert l'autre fermé, parait insuffisante.


Mais en même temps excessive, selon la finalité de la description. Je pense que baosheng a bien compris que toutes les oppositions qu'on pourrait établir pour la première voyelle de _Joconde_ n'ont que très peu d'importance, on peut la prononcer comme on veut, à condition de rester vaguement dans la zone [ɔ-o]. Il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour être choqué par la prononciation choisie, mais je suppose que la majorité des gens ne s'en apercevront même pas, et tout le monde comprendra parfaitement de quel mot il s'agit.


----------



## JClaudeK

tilt said:


> *la plupart des gens* utilisent un _o_ à mi-chemin entre le fermé et l'ouvert, dans Joconde...


Je vote pout tilt.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, et cette prononciation intermédiaire ne me choque pas du tout. En tout cas, aucune des prononciations de _Joconde_ dans la vidéo indiquée par Reynald ne me choque. C'était la prononciation avec un _o_ totalement fermé qui m'avait fait écrire :


Maître Capello said:


> Vous prononcez vraiment « J*ô*conde » ?


----------



## Reynald

JClaudeK said:


> Je n'ai encore jamais entendu _la Joconde_ prononcée avec un [ɔ] ouvert !


Va pour le o intermédiaire, indécidable (personnellement, j'exclus le _o_ de_ j'ôte_.)
Mais là vous exagérez parce que le Robert&Collins et le Harrap's n'indiquent que la prononciation [ɔ]. Je ne prends pas cette indication comme un absolu, mais de là à dire qu'on ne l'entend pas... Il y a visiblement là une prononciation courante.
(Pour répondre à Hemza, #14 : Parisien, prononciation "standard" (= ni vulgaire, ni snob ).


----------



## JClaudeK

Moi aussi, je suis _Parisien, prononciation "standard"_ 

Et je viens (à l'instant) d'avoir la "confirmation" par un autre Parisien _"standard" _que "l'on dit" la « Joconde ». ([o] *bref* fermé).
  "Quelle question !"  , a-t-il ajouté.

https://fr.howtopronounce.com/french/joconde/
Je n'entends que des [o] *brefs** fermés.

*J'insiste sur "bref" car _« J*ô*conde »_ laisse plutôt supposer un [o:] long.


----------



## Reynald

_On_ dit ?

Je ne vous répondais pas à partir de ma prononciation personnelle. Je ne me prends pas pour la norme (je répondais, par parenthèse, à la question qui m'avait été posée). Pas plus que je ne prends pour telle _un _Parisien que vous citez. Je dis simplement que les phonéticiens responsables de la transcription que l'on trouve dans les dictionnaires actuels cités plus haut n'ont pas inventé cette prononciation et qu'elle est courante à Paris ou ailleurs. Comme ils le signalent dans leur introduction (_Pronunciation of French. The variety of French transcribed is that shown in Le Nouveau Petit Robert, ie standard Parisian speech. _Robert : _ Dans le cas de réalisations phonétiques multiples, nous avons choisi de noter une seule des variantes possibles, de préférence la plus conforme à la prononciation récente des locuteurs urbains éduqués d'Île-de-France et de régions voisines, en espérant ne pas choquer les utilisateurs d'usages plus anciens, ruraux ou de régions où subsistent soit un bilinguisme, soit l'influence d'une autre langue ou de dialectes..._). Cela n'exclut pas les autres, mais on ne peut pas dire qu'on ne l'entend pas.


----------



## JClaudeK

"_On_ dit" est entre guillemets, justement, de même que "confirmation".


Reynald said:


> (je répondais, par parenthèse, à la question qui m'avait été posée


Je l'avais bien compris.

J'avais pensé qu'il était évident pour tout le monde que tout ça


JClaudeK said:


> Moi aussi, je suis _Parisien, prononciation "standard"_
> Et je viens (à l'instant) d'avoir la "confirmation" par un autre Parisien _"standard" _que "l'on dit" la « Joconde ». ([o] *bref* fermé).
> "Quelle question !"  , a-t-il ajouté.


n'était qu'un clin d’œil - mais véridique.

Mais visiblement, je ne me suis pas fait comprendre par tous.


----------



## Reynald

Ah, désolé d'avoir mal compris. 
Et pour le o de Mona Lisa ? Non, rien...


----------

